# Clearfork Res. 1/20/16



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Fished for about two hours today on the east side near the dam. The usual catch of 4-6 inch perch and gills. I used a glow jig and a waxworm and fished 15 fow. Ice was 6.5 " clear and hard. I'd like to put in a day of exploring on clearfork. I know there are nice gills and crappie in there. Even heard of nice perch coming out of there but in three years of fishing I've never really gotten into them. If anyone wants to work together to find fish let me know. So far I haven't seen anyone else on the lake.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Couple of pictures


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll be there Saturday. Did pretty well last year for perch. Look for the big red Eskimo shanty


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

I havent fished it for years but used to do well right across the marina channel for crappie I would love to ice fish it but its a huge lake with tons of weeds. goodluck!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Last year I got into some decent sized crappie and catfish but only made it down that way one time. The biggest was 12"


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I caught a few nice fish last year but it was just 1 here and 1 there. Only 1 keeper crappie the whole season. It was about 12 inches. Never get into any nice gills either. I took my son out this fall in the boat and we caught a lot of nice ones. I know they are there somewhere.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Last year was a bear because it has about 18" of snow on it when I was trying to fish it


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Lol. I gave up late winter. The ice was so thick drilling holes was wearing me out.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I plan on hitting a private pond Saturday morning, maybe 5 minutes from Clear Fork Res. I have a fishing buddy that's headed to Clear Fork though, so if the pond doesn't produce, I will likely head to the reservoir. Does everyone access from the east end of the res? I've never ice fished there

Tempted to go out tomorrow night.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I usually park there but there are plenty of spots along 97 to park also. You can also park at the marina.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

"chillin" said:


> I usually park there but there are plenty of spots along 97 to park also. You can also park at the marina.


I assume you're referring to the pull off area on Lex-Ontario Rd where everyone watches the sunsets?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hooksetharv,i think i remember your report ladt year.
Probally the most impresive haul of the season posted on here!
Hope u find em again!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I park just up from that intersection if it's snowy you will need 4x4 to get up that little incline its steep


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

laynhardwood said:


> I park just up from that intersection if it's snowy you will need 4x4 to get up that little incline its steep


Yep. That's where I park


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That drag up hill after fishing about killed me last year. I was coming off a heart attack and that didn't help matters much


----------



## Betain (Feb 10, 2006)

Good to hear I may be there tomorrow, I am deciding between there and Knox right now, I was surprised to hear it is 6.5 inches already. I normally sit on a bucket so I am easy to spot. I did pretty well up there the couple time I went last year, lots of really small perch but you got an occasional 7.5 to 8 incher. 

I am still torn early ice on Knox can be very good for the gills and channel cats as well.

That post last year from there is what got me going in the first place. I seem to have better luck with minnows torn in half which I have to get down in Columbus since there is not really any boat up in that area.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

We had a few good days up there last season. Hope it's another one Saturday. My buddy is going over tomorrow morning. Wish I could


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

I will be out for a few hours in the morning. Haven't made up my mind what part of the lake I'm going to fish. Will be on a bucket wearing a Black Frabill ice suit.


----------



## Betain (Feb 10, 2006)

TURKEY09 said:


> I will be out for a few hours in the morning. Haven't made up my mind what part of the lake I'm going to fish. Will be on a bucket wearing a Black Frabill ice suit.


Good Luck we will probably not cross paths, I will be out there more afternoon, hoping to get on the ice before 1. Will make the call on Knox or Clearfork last minute. You need to catch a ton of perch at Clearfok to get one keeper compared to the keeper gills and channel cats at Knox. The issue is there are days at Knox where it is a really tough bite, I have not experienced that at Clearfork yet. You may have to move a few times to get them going but it is a lot of fun once you get them going. 

If all goes well I may head out Saturday and or Sunday as well.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I plan on being there at sun rise till sunset making perch cross eyed
No word from my buddy yet on how he's doing today.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Reports are in. Just a bunch of dink perch.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Lol. Yeah I'm out here catching them to.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Going to possibly meet up with a buddy out there this evening.. 




Betain said:


> That post last year from there is what got me going in the first place. I seem to have better luck with minnows torn in half which I have to get down in Columbus since there is not really any boat up in that area.


Where in Columbus do you get minnows?


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I went to Cheshire market and got mine when I fished at alum.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Ended up with 3 nice gills and a bunch of small crappie and perch this afternoon.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

How deep were you fishing? Were you the one who talked to my buddy in my black shanty?
I'm still planning on being there in the morning.


----------



## runningantelope (Jan 19, 2015)

Didn't take long to find those dink perch today. I was pulling them up one after another but nothing larger than 8 inches. Still was nice to get out and wet a line. Might make it out tomorrow and see if I can hunt down some crappie.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

18fow. Nope I didn't talk to anyone. Seen em over there, I went a ways up towards the islands


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

HookSet Harvey I talked to your buddy today. I fished for about 3 hrs all dink perch and a couple short crappie.


----------



## Betain (Feb 10, 2006)

Same here a bunch of dink perch. We kept enough of the fatter ones along with some larger gills and crappie to make a decent batch of fried fish tonight. I hit 2 smaller crappie at the beginning of the day that went back but my buddy hit a 9 incher and an 11 incher when the sun started going down. The marks totally changed when that happened, may be a bunch of crappie there at night.

Had a good run on a tip up with a large live goldfish that I am hoping was a muskie but it was off by the time we got to it.

We where fishing on 20-18 feet of water right on the edge of that drop off from shore. Saw some people in shanty's but really did not talk to them. It was great to get out, may hit it again later this weekend.


----------



## Betain (Feb 10, 2006)

TDD11 said:


> Going to possibly meet up with a buddy out there this evening..
> 
> 
> 
> Where in Columbus do you get minnows?


I live in Obetz so I go to Fisherman's Warehouse on Williams. If I lived more North I would go to Old Dutchman on Sunbury Rd. Both places are very decent places for bait in the winter time.

No maggots but great for wax worms and minnows.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Be out tomorrow. I have about 10 brush piles on my gps from last year if anyone wants to meet up. Pm me.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I was there yesterday. Same report as everyone else, a bunch of dink perch with a few keepers mixed in. It was a gorgeous day on the ice for sure. Couldn't get my fishing partners to move too far, I was ready for a hike personally.


Carpman said:


> Be out tomorrow. I have about 10 brush piles on my gps from last year if anyone wants to meet up. Pm me.


Did you ever make it out?


----------

